# how do i add my cycle log signature



## heather68 (19 Jun 2013)

hi, ive tried to add cycle log signature but wont give me the option of adding a signature

could you advise what to do?


----------



## Shaun (19 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> hi, ive tried to add cycle log signature but wont give me the option of adding a signature
> 
> could you advise what to do?


 
Signatures become available after a number of posts - carry on posting and enjoying the forum and it should soon appear in your account settings.


----------



## heather68 (20 Jun 2013)

thanks a lot shaun, explains the mystery


----------



## Shaun (20 Jun 2013)

^^ Ta da!!


----------

